# Chicken sausage..meat to fat ratio for juiciness?



## Tiempo (May 22, 2008)

Any tips/recipes? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Tiempo
Here are few of my own Chicken Sausage Recipes hope you like, MM


Chicken Sausage Recipes
Â© Mountain Mick, Baree, Queensland, Australia

These are all TNT {Tried & Tested} Chicken Sausage Recipes, the Huhnwurst is my from my wife Karinâs mum., The Basic Chicken & the Chicken Snag and the Spicy Chicken Sausage is my invention ( 25 year old recipe). These are recipes that we use both at home and in our catering business

Basic Chicken Country Sausage

10 pounds (5.5Kg) Chicken little fat is OK {5 to 10%} thigh meat but Breast is ok .
2.2Lbs (1kg) dried bread crumbs or sausage meal
2 tablespoons salt
4 teaspoons sage
4 teaspoons pepper 

Chicken & Garlic Sausage

10 pounds (5.5Kg) Chicken little fat is OK {5 to 10%} 
I like thigh meat but Breast is ok .
2.2Lbs (1kg) dried bread crumbs or sausage meal
10 teaspoon crushed Garlic
2 tablespoons salt
4 teaspoons sage
4 teaspoons pepper 

Chicken,Garlic, honey & herb Sausage 

10 pounds (5.5Kg) Chicken little fat is OK {5 to 10%} 
I like thigh meat but Breast is ok .
2.2Lbs (1kg) dried bread crumbs or sausage meal
2cup Honey
10 teaspoon crushed Garlic
2 tablespoons salt
4 teaspoons sage
4teaspoons Rosemary
4 teaspoons pepper 


Huhnwurst (German Chicken) Sausage
8 pounds (4.4Kg) chicken a little fat is OK{5 to 10%}
2.2Lbs (1kg) dried bread crumbs or sausage meal
2 tablespoons salt
8 teaspoons sage
4 teaspoons pepper
1 teaspoon ground cloves
2 teaspoons nutmeg, thyme, or allspice (or combination) 

Chicken sangs (Thick sausages)
10 pounds (5.5Kg) Chicken a little fat is OK {5 to 10%}
1/2 teaspoon marjoram
1 teaspoon dried mustard
2 tablespoons salt
1 tablespoon pepper 



Spicy Chicken Sausage 
10 pounds (5.5kg) Chicken a little fat is OK{5 to 10%}
2.2Lbs (1kg) dried bread crumbs or sausage meal
2 1/2 tablespoons salt
6 teaspoons pepper
Add all or just some of your choices of:{I add the lot}
2 1/2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 1/2 teaspoons cloves
5 teaspoons cayenne pepper or chili
6 tablespoons sage
4 teaspoons fennel seed
21/2 teaspoons garlic
4 teaspoons marjoram 
Grind meat, mix spices to taste. pack in sausage skins , prick with needle, Bag for freezer. These all work fine with Turkey, and I some time make 50:50 with pork.
You may need a little water to help mix the spices in I mix by hand first and than put back thought the mincer (meat grinder) on Fine cut. once or twice. before stuffing skins, hand in cold-room or fridge for at least 1 day to dry.




Tiempo said:


> Any tips/recipes?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh, drool. Into the recipe file with those recipes. Can't wait to try them.

I wonder how they work with duck.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi woodsmok

Duck sausages are nice and these will work with duck, 

I normally do duck & pork or Duck & Bacon sausages, very nice
I have also used Ostrich with also make nice salami and hams
MM



oregon woodsmok said:


> Oh, drool. Into the recipe file with those recipes. Can't wait to try them.
> 
> I wonder how they work with duck.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

Thank you, Mountain Mick.


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

These sound really good 

What is sausage meal though? I have not heard of it.


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi Tirzah
if you can't buy sausage meal , I would use Corn meal, Bran, soya meal or bread crumbs, It act as a binding agent to to glue all the herbs, spices, meat & fat together. Mill run is what I normally use, Mill Run is a by-product of flour mills It's 40% Bran 60% Pollard. 

In Australia we can buy Permix sausage meals which allready have all the herbs & spices and normally Corn meal in for lot of different styles of sausages, like Tomato Onion & Basil Gourmet Sausage Meal, Thai Chilli Gourmet Sausage Meal, Rosemary & Garlic Gourmet Sausage Meal, Cracked Pepper, Coriander & Basil Gourmet Sausage Meal, Bratwurst Gourmet Sausage Meal, Frankfurt Sausage Meal, Strassburg Premix, Pork Sausage Meal, Traditional Beef Sausage Meal, I don't like these as they taste like supermarket sausage, yuck. hope this helps. MM:banana02:




Tirzah said:


> These sound really good
> 
> What is sausage meal though? I have not heard of it.


----------

